# 360 catchup and Bound.by.Flame.XBOX360-SPARE



## FAST6191 (May 5, 2014)

*DLC*
*Borderlands_2_Head_Hunter_Pack_5_Son_of_Crawmerax_DLC_XBOX360-LiGHTFORCE*
A cheap DLC on steam and supposedly the final DLC for BL2. What reviews are out say it is not bad, probably not going to be considered a masterpiece sendoff though.
*XBLA*
*Yu-Gi-Oh.Millennium.Duels.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Seeing the success of magic it seems we have YuGiOh as well. Not sure what goes as far as fans of the computer games or card game, it is likely to be somewhat cut down though (basic maths means it has to), however multiplayer should be a thing.
*Defense.Technica.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
A tweak on the Tower Defense model, did well on Android but might face slightly stiffer competition elsewhere.

*Trials.Fusion.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
It is Trials, you might have played one before.

*Batman.Arkham.Origins.Blackgate.Deluxe.Edition.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Batman goes "2.5D".

*Skydive.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Somewhat niche extreme sport gets a computer game, not the worst example of the trend and may even allow 360 owning pilot wings fans to get something going but probably not going to be a breakout game.
*Constant.C.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Slightly silhouetted character, platform, physics..... it is like a distillation of everything that makes the average XBLA title. Supposedly this is one of the good (ish) ones though.

*Other releases*
*The.Incredible.Hulk.PAL.XBOX360.COVER-iND*
Just the covers for a 2008 game.

*Region dupes*
*Metal_Gear_Solid_V_Ground_Zeroes_JPN_XBOX360-HR*
*THE.LEGO.MOViE.ViDEOGAME.GERMAN.PAL.XBOX360-SHiTONLYGERMAN*

*2014.FIFA.World.Cup.Brazil.PAL.MULTI5.XBOX360-iND
2014.FIFA.World.Cup.Brazil.XBOX360-COMPLEX
2014_FIFA_World_Cup_Brazil_USA_XBOX360-PROTOCOL*
Many big football events tend to get themed games to go with them. Some are questioning the need in the age of DLC though.

*Don.Bradman.Cricket.14.XBOX360-iMARS*
About as good as the still popular but not American football, football, baseball, basketball or ice hockey games get apparently.

*Cabelas.Big.Game.Hunter.Pro.Hunts.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Cabelas have another game, this is also from the same people that developed many of their previous games. Simulation rather than attempts at story seem to be the order of the day for this one, however most people seem to be of the opinon that it is another annual Cabelas game.

*IHF.Handball.Challenge.14.PAL.PROPER.XBOX360-COMPLEX
[NUKED] IHF_Handball_Challenge_14_PAL_XBOX360-STRANGE*
The cricket game and the earlier XBLA game might have been OK, this looks like what most people expect when they hear non mainstream sport has a game. The nuke was for a corrupt iso so do get the proper.

*MXGP.PAL.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
By most accounts a middle of the road motorcross game, do it if you have rinsed the MX series but MX vs ATV Supercross is set to be here before long.

*Titanfall_XBOX360-iCON
Titanfall.XboX360.RF.Multi7-iND*
Good but possibly not half of what E3 would have had us believe. For those unaware it is a multiplayer only and multiplayer focused shooting game featuring mechs of various sizes and the option to run around on the ground.
The nuke was for a stupid reason (online only) so ignore it.

*The.Amazing.Spider-Man.2.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Earlier spiderman games at least had nice free roam modes. This could possibly get there if you try hard enough but most are not so charitable.

*LEGO.The.Hobbit.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
A themed lego game, you all know the drill. This one takes care of the first two films.


*Bound.by.Flame.XBOX360-SPARE*
Looks like region free. Technically not out for another few days anywhere. Also on the PS3 and PS4 (no Xbone it seems).

Spiders is the developer on this one and before they have mostly done several entries in the Sherlock Holmes universe and some other adventure games, they did do Faery: Legends of Avalon and Of Orcs and Men though.

Amazon words
 The RPG Bound by Flame drags you into a heroic and desperate struggle, in which the Alliance eventually yielded in front of the inexorable advance of Deadarmy. From their castles of ice, the lord-sorcerers of Shadowcold now reign as masters on the continent and crush mercilessly the remnant resistance, of which you belong. When all hope appears to be lost, a demon of fl ames chooses you as its host... Create and customize a powerful warrior, develop your skills (combat, assassination and fi re magic) and call upon the devastating powers of the demon within. Find, create and improve your weapons and armor, and find help from numerous companions to help you fi ght Shadowdragons, Leeches and the fearsome warriors of Deadarmy in perilous and spectacular real-time battles! Develop special binds with your companions such as romance, friendship or rivalry. Your decisions will bear heavy consequences... will you struggle to keep your humanity, or will you be tempted by the demon's power and let it take over? 

*Video* Prerelease fluff and probably sporting PS4 graphics. I do not usually pay too much attention to the video narrators but I fear it might be a sign of how this will play out. On the other hand some of the Euro developed stuff has been pretty good.


*Boxart*



 

*NFO*

```
▄  ▄ ▀▄   ▄▀ ▄  ▄
                           ▀  ▀  ▀ ▐   ▌ ▀  ▀  ▀
                        ▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█▄ ▄▓▄ ▄█▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄
            ▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█▓▄▀ ▄▀       █▐█▓▓▌█       ▀▄ ▀▄▓█▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄
           ▐ ▄▓████▄ █▓ █▓         ▐█▓▓▌█        ▓█ ▓█ ▄████▓▄ ▌
            ▐▓▀    ▀█▐█ ░       ▀▄ ▐█▓▓▌ ▄▀       ░ █▌█▀    ▀▓▌
            █▓       ▐█          ▐ █▓▓▓█ ▌          █▌       ▓█
            ▐█ ▄  ░░  █      ▄▓   ▐▓▓▓▓▓▌   ▄▓      █  ░░  ▄ █▌
             ▓█░ ▄██▄  ▀▄▄   ▀▀▀ ▄███████▄ ▀▀▀   ▄▄▀  ▄██▄ ░█▓
              ▀▄▓█▓▀   ▄▄▒▀▄██████████████████▓▄▀▒▄▄   ▀▓█▓▄▀
                ▀▀    ▒█▓▌██▀█▀ ████████▓▓▒ ▀█▀█▓▐▓█▒    ▀▀
                     ▒▓██▐███    ▀█████▓▓▀    █▓▓▌██▓▒ BW!
                     ▓█▄▀▌▀██▀ ▄   ███▓▓   ▄ ▀█▓▀▄▀▄█▓
                     ██▀▄▓█▄▀ ▄▐█▄████▓▓▒▄▓▌▄ ▀▄█▓▄▀██
                     █ ▓▓██████▄▄▀███▓▓▓█▀▄▄██████▓▓ █
                     ▌▓▓▓█████████▄▄▀▀▀▄▄█████████▓▓▓▐
                     ▒▓▓▒█████▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀████▒▓▓▒
                     ▓▓▓▓██▀▀▄██▓▓▓▀▀▀▀▀▀████▓▄ ▀▀▓▓▓▓
                     ▓▓▓▓▀▄█▓▀▀▄▄▄ ▄▄▓▓▄▄ ▄▄▄▀▀██▄ ▀▓▓
                    ▓▓▓▀▄▀▀ ▄ ██▄▀▓▌██▓█▐▓▀▄██ ▄ ▀▀▄▐▓▓
                   ▓█▓▌▐▌ ▄▓█ ██▓█ ▓▐▓█▌▓ █▓██ █▓▄ ▐▌▓█▓
                  ▓▓█▓ █ ▄▐███▐█▓█ ▀    ▐ █▓█▌███▌▄ █▐█▓▓
                 ▐▓███▐▌▐▓ █▓▀  █          █  ▀▓█ ▓▌▐▌██▓▌
                 ▓██▐█▐▌ █▌▀▌              ▐   ▐▀▐█ ▐▌███▓
                 ▓▓█ █▌█  ▀     GROWL WHEN ▐     ▀  █▐██▓▓
                 ▓▓█▀█▌█                   ▐        █▐██▓▓
                 ▐▓███▌█          YOU DID           █▐██▓▌
                  ▓▓██▌█                            █▐█▓▓
                  ▐▓██▌█         a SPARE ! ▐        █▐█▓▌
                   ▓██▌█                   ▐        █▐█▓
                    ▓▌█▐█                  ▐       █▌█▐
                    ▐▓▐▌██  ▓▄             ▓  ▄▓  ██▐▓
                     ▀▄▌██  ▐█▌▐█▄▄      ▄▄█▌▐█▌ ▐█▀
                       ▐█▀█▄ ▀▀ ██▌ █▓▓█ ▐▓█ ▀▀ ▄█
                           █░▓▄▄▄ ▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▄▄▄▓░█
                            ▀░▒▓███▌█▀ █▐███▓▒░▀
                              ▀░▓▌█▌▓▐▌▓▐██▐░▀ - S P A R E   P R E S E N T S  -
                                     ▀▀
            █▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█                        ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄█▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄█ █████▌▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█████▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀▀█████▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
█▀▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄████▓ █▌█████▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▀▀█████████▄▄▄ ▀▀▀██▀   ▀███▄ ████   ▀██████▌
▌▓███████████████▓▓ █▀█████▀    ▀███▄▐█      ██████▄▐▓ ▒▒▒▒ ███▌███▌ ░░ ▐█████▌
▌▒▓██         ████▓ ██████▌░░░░░░▐███▌█ ▓▓▓ ▐██████▓▐▒ ▓▓▓▓ ██▓▌███▌░░░ ▐█████
▌▒▒▓█▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▐████▌▐█████ ░▓▒▒▒▒▐███▌█ ▀▀▀ ███████▌▐█▄▀▀▀▄██▓▓ ███▌▒▒ ▄█████
▄▄▄      ▀████▌█████▐█████ ▄▄▓▓▓▄████ █████████████ ███▀▀▀███▄▄ ▀██▌▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▓██▌ ░░░  ████▄▄▄▄▄ █████░ ▀████▀▀ ▄██▀ ▄▄ ███████ ███ ▓▓▄▐████▌▐█▌▓▓▓ ▄▄▄▄▄▄
 ▓███ ▒▒▒▒ ▐████████▌▓████▌░ ▄  ▄██████ ▓▓▓ ███████ ███▌▒▒▒ █████ ██ ▓▓▄▄ ▒██▓▌
▐███▌▓▓▓▓▓ ▐████████▌▒▓████ ▀█▀ ███████ ▒▒▒ ███████▌▐███▒░░░▐████▌██▌▀▀█▀ ███▓▓
████▄▄▄▄▄▄▄████████▀▄▒▒▓████▄ ▄███████▀ ░░░▄▐███████ ████▄░ █████▌████▄▄▄███▓▓
▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄█████ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▄▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄
                                           ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀  ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀

                       Bound.by.Flame.XBOX360-SPARE

             ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄

  http://www.tothegame.com/x360-15104-bound-by-flame-for-microsoft-xbox-360.html    

                        SYSTEM_________; XBOX360

                        FORMAT_________; ISO

                        REGiON/COUNTRY_; RF

                        RELEASE_DATE___; 04/05/2014

                        GAME_GENRE_____; RPG

                        LANGUAGE_______; ENGLISH

                        SiZE___________; xx x 100MB

                        RIPPED_________; Nothing

                        Publisher______; Spiders

     GAME_iNFO____________________________________________________________;

Developed by Spiders Studio for PlayStation 3, PlayStation 4, Xbox 360 and PC,
the RPG Bound by Flame drags you into a heroic and desperate struggle in which 
the Alliance eventually yielded in front of the inexorable advance of Deadarmy. 

From their castles of ice, the lord-sorcerers of Shadowcold now reign as 
on the continent and crush mercileslly the resistance, of which you belong. 
When all hope appears to be lost, a demon of flames chooses you as its host... 

Create and customize a powerful warrior, develop your skills 
(combat, assassination and fire magic) and call upon the devastating powers of 
the demon within. Find, create and improve your weapons and armor, and find help 
from numerous companions to help you fight Shadowdragons, Leeches and the 
fearsome warriors of Deadarmy in perilous and spectacular real-time battles! 

Develop special binds with your companions such as romance, friendship or rivalry. 
Your decisions will bear heavy consequences... will you struggle to keep your 
humanity, or will you be tempted by the demon's powers and let it take over? 

     GROUP_NEWS___________________________________________________________;
     Currently we are looking for :
     
     - Suppliers of new unreleased Games and Moviez
     - You work for a GAMES or MOVIES or UTILS,        |
              Distributor, Magazine, Warehouse, Publisher,    
              press/marketing company, duplicator, courier    
              delivery firm, tv/radio show, language          
              translator company or store
     -You can get NEW unreleased GAMES or MOVIES or   
              UTILS, from one of the above Game/Util/Video   
              shop (such as, Baggages, Electronics Boutique  
              FuncoLand, Media Play, Software Etc. GameStop  
              Baggages, ebgames  etc.).
    
     -You live in the Usa, Canada, Uk, Europe, Japan, 
              New Zealand or Australia, have a fast upload   
              line (500kb/s minimum) and free week days       
               morning or afternoon
                                                                                                                                     
      
     CONTACT______________________________________________________________;
         
     -MAiL US @ [email protected]      
         
     GREETiNGS_AND_LIGHTSHININGS_TO_______________________________________;
```


----------

